

Introducing the Qualcomm Toq Smartwatch, Mirasol Display (Video) - dangelov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzTrqifCOhs&feature=youtube_gdata

======
devx
I don't really care about the smartwatch, but the Mirasol display should
really get more attention from other OEM's. It's probably the best compromise
between e-ink like battery life, and having colorful animated screens (nowhere
near the color richness of the latest IPS LCD's or AMOLED's though, but it
seems good enough for something like a smartwatch).

~~~
dangelov
That's why so far from all the smartwatches being announced out there, this
one grabbed my attention. Though to be honest, I'm still disappointed in the
design aesthetics.

